# Would you pull a two horse trailer with a Raptor?



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I know they suck for towing, but I'm not doing any serious heavy towing. Can it handle it? Would a weight distribution hitch be beneficial?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Capacity is 6000-8000 pounds depending on model which is in range of a two horse trailer. But, this baby wasn't designed to tow it was designed for off road fun. Off roading and towing use two different suspension setups and neither works well for the other. 

I'm not a fan of using half tons to tow livestock at all. If I went and rated half tons in order of preference for towing the Raptor would be at the bottom. If I had a bunch of money I would have one as a play rig!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

When in doubt, get a bigger truck.

(I'd get at least a 3/4 ton truck personally.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> When in doubt, get a bigger truck.
> 
> (I'd get at least a 3/4 ton truck personally.)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been there, done that.....got an F-350 one ton dually now......

Rides like a Lincoln and pulls like a Peterbuilt. Trailering is fun again!


----------



## Camo N Spurs (Jul 3, 2012)

I would not because the Raptor is built for fun and power not towing..


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys! Sounds like I need to get a cheap truck built for towing for the occassional tow and keep the Raptor for fun. State Farm needs more money from me anyway 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what do the people that built the truck say ? They are probably pretty smart fellows and know what they are talking about.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Depends on the trailer too BRENDER UPS are designed to be pulled by lighter vehicles. such as SUVs and good size cars. Friend of mine pulls hers with a Toyota Tacoma has for years now never had a issue. even when towing her stud belgian in it. and thats in VT.
JMHO
TRR


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Joe, did a bit of googling and comments on line were not real favorable. Most comments said it wasn't fun to tow with due to suspension travel.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I did a search for rapture and a dune buggy came up and a f150.
If it is the f150 there isn't any reason you couldn't pull a 2 horse trailer with proper engine, towing is up to 11K depending on how it is equiped. I think a 3/4 is overkill for a small trailer.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Towing capacity is 6000 for the supercab and 8000 for crew.

It's an F150 model, but it's completely different from the typical F150.

What about Brember Ups makes them better for smaller vehicles? Would that be better than getting a weight distribution hitch? Are they good trailers in general?

And what do you guys mean when you say it won't be fun to tow with? I haven't really towed before.

Basically, I'd only be using it to tow maybe once a month. But I don't want to damage the truck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the brembers are super light weight.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Any time I have used a half ton truck to haul with, I have had trouble. The transmission starts to act up. The engine strains. 3/4 ton for me.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

CloudsMystique said:


> And what do you guys mean when you say it won't be fun to tow with? I haven't really towed before.
> 
> Basically, I'd only be using it to tow maybe once a month. But I don't want to damage the truck...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Many tow with half tons but they are not as stout as heavier trucks which causes problems. Myself and many others don't recommend towing horse trailers with them, others will. It's a constant debate on here.

Raptors are a different story all together. They are designed for off road use at speed. That means they have a soft suspension that has a lot of travel in it. For towing you want a stiff suspensionnt. What people are complaining about is they tend to wallow around a lot (think of a small boat rocking in the ocean) with a trailer on. Neither you or your horse would enjoy that kind of ride.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

BRENDER UPS are really good trailers you actually save on gas mileage with them they are more arodinamic. Sorry about the spelling Im tired lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.raptorforumz.com/showthread.php?t=19200
here is some forum info on people who have towed.

http://www.raptorforumz.com/showthread.php?t=19163

http://www.raptorforumz.com/showthread.php?t=17687


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

While there is a ton of good info on fan forums you have to remember the source, people who love em. You wont see a whole lot of negative comments.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Darrin said:


> While there is a ton of good info on fan forums you have to remember the source, people who love em. You wont see a whole lot of negative comments.


 I am apt to post more if I had issues with something since it would be a problem and want to inform others. 

I would appreciate the feed back someone that had the truck and oulled with it over people that haven't had the truck. Some sugessted airbags and such on the forum.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Darrin said:


> Joe, did a bit of googling and comments on line were not real favorable. Most comments said it wasn't fun to tow with due to suspension travel.


 This comment does not coinside with your other about comments on the internet are usually favorable. I didn't see thses comments maybe posting some of these limks might give the op some more insight.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I am apt to post more if I had issues with something since it would be a problem and want to inform others.
> 
> I would appreciate the feed back someone that had the truck and oulled with it over people that haven't had the truck. Some sugessted airbags and such on the forum.


Airbags would help fix the problem but now you are redesigning the suspension. Not a problem with most pickups but by adding them you will limit your suspension travel. Guess if you never take it off road it wouldn't be a problem but why then did you just pay the extra money for a raptor over a regular F150? Again, Ford Racing designed this baby to come as close as you can to an off road racer and still be road legal which does not lend itself to good towing manners. Personally I can't see owning one unless you enjoy off roading (I do). 

As for the comments I found, I simply googled and did some reading. I was curious myself on how they did with how they are built. I'm not going to try and dig them all up and provide links.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Darrin said:


> Airbags would help fix the problem but now you are redesigning the suspension. Not a problem with most pickups but by adding them you will limit your suspension travel. Guess if you never take it off road it wouldn't be a problem but why then did you just pay the extra money for a raptor over a regular F150? Again, Ford Racing designed this baby to come as close as you can to an off road racer and still be road legal which does not lend itself to good towing manners. Personally I can't see owning one unless you enjoy off roading (I do).
> 
> As for the comments I found, I simply googled and did some reading. I was curious myself on how they did with how they are built. I'm not going to try and dig them all up and provide links.


To me if a small modification could be made and then it could meet your needs makes more sense than selling and buying something else. They are only pulling a small trailer and not that often.

You already know what you have vs someones other problems and if you replace it with new that is alot of money to spend and lost equity on trading what they have.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> To me if a small modification could be made and then it could meet your needs makes more sense than selling and buying something else. They are only pulling a small trailer and not that often.
> 
> You already know what you have vs someones other problems and if you replace it with new that is alot of money to spend and lost equity on trading what they have.


Except that if she bought this truck for off roading, and only plans to haul once a month, she's ruining the benefits of the suspension the truck came with, which she presumably wanted, for a once a month trailer trip.

I'd just buy an older, sound 3/4 ton pickup. Besides, you can haul all kinds of junk in an old truck and not worry about scratching it, or banging it up!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

calicokatt said:


> Except that if she bought this truck for off roading, and only plans to haul once a month, she's ruining the benefits of the suspension the truck came with, which she presumably wanted, for a once a month trailer trip.
> 
> I'd just buy an older, sound 3/4 ton pickup. Besides, you can haul all kinds of junk in an old truck and not worry about scratching it, or banging it up!


 She didn't say why she bought the truck. I am curious though as why she did. Most people in the horse world do not have time for other activities.:lol:
Where I live you couldn't find an older sound 3/4 pu. They run them till there isn't anything left and then sell them. I wouldn't expect them to be reliable when older and high mileage.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, if it was bought for looks, and they do look mean, then I guess putting airbags on would solve the suspension roll issue. Just have to remember to yank them off before reselling it as it would be a knock against it.

Have to say for me, buying a Raptor and modifying it to tow would be like buying a gaited horse then trying to take the gait out of them.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Darrin said:


> Well, if it was bought for looks, and they do look mean, then I guess putting airbags on would solve the suspension roll issue. Just have to remember to yank them off before reselling it as it would be a knock against it.
> 
> Have to say for me, buying a Raptor and modifying it to tow *would be like buying a gaited horse then trying to take the gait out of them.*


 Now that you mention it I think the op has done that also.


----------

